# 1997-98 rh hoyt aspen fs



## MR get greedy (Jul 24, 2005)

I have a hoyt aspen rh 50-60# 27-30.5 dl in brown leaf camo has the contender solid limbs and accuwheel cams. I believe the ata is 45.5 and bh is 9" not a fast bow but very forgiving and great fir finger shooters have not shot bow in a few years but has a almost new string and cable also have a 3" hoyt overdraw if you would like im not gonna set a price on bow would let go very cheap would rather have offers made. Bow is in great shape and will try to get pics up asap thanks and keep shooting


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## luvtohunt16 (Jul 24, 2009)

*PM Sent*

Did you get my PM ?


----------



## MR get greedy (Jul 24, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

did you ever get the pm I sent on Aug 3 ?


----------



## Z-MAN (Jan 25, 2004)

What do you want for the bow? Thanks


----------



## MR get greedy (Jul 24, 2005)

Still for sale i can email pics
thanks and keep shooting


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Please send pics to my e-mail.... [email protected] .......Thanks!....Jim


----------



## MR get greedy (Jul 24, 2005)

Pics sent via email


----------



## Finger_Flinger (Mar 25, 2009)

Holy cow!! Jim's buying up all the Hoyt Aspens!!


----------



## MR get greedy (Jul 24, 2005)

Great finger bow still for sale can send pics


----------



## MR get greedy (Jul 24, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

What size wheels are on the bow?
I'm looking for a set of #2 Accu-wheels.
any help?
Frank


----------



## archer2721 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Hoyt aspen*

I am looking for a Hoyt Aspen 26-27 draw. Is this bow still available?


----------



## MR get greedy (Jul 24, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## MR get greedy (Jul 24, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## MR get greedy (Jul 24, 2005)

Still for sale waiting on replies back from emailed pics


----------



## dsheffey (Jul 20, 2007)

Pics please [email protected]


----------



## MR get greedy (Jul 24, 2005)

Ttt


----------

